# changing from crinone to cyclogest



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

hi I am on my 2ww and using crinone but this will run out in four days and as my clinic is oseas and hasn't repsonded to my emails I cant get a prescription for the crinone.

I have cyclogest from previous cycles - will it be ok to just start using this instead?

My consultant said he thought crinone was the better of the two but it looks like I have no option but to use the cyclogest.

Thanks

A


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

dont worry about a reply bfn and af for me.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

So sorry for your result - so disappointing, especially at Christmas.    

I meant to come back to your question after thinking about it and say that because they are prescription only medicines that you should get permission from the doctor.

Crinone and cyclogest do the same job, but when you have been prescribed one product over another, I would not be able to advise to switch or offer you a dose regimen.
There are clinics in the Uk that would advise you, or provide a private prescription for the crinone.

You can get an emergency supply at the request of a patient from any chemist too if you have been previously prescribed a medicine - you have to pay and would be given the minimum to get you by.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the info Hazel and your sympathy. No time is good for a bfn but having my folks here meant putting on a brave face - maybe it kept me from getting too down too tho.

have managed to get thru xmas I hope you had a good one too.

Hope the luck I didn't have went on to someone else so they can have a miracle.


----------

